

On the joys of creativity as a software developer. - Eddk
http://colabopad.blogspot.com/2009/12/on-joys-of-creativity-as-software.html

======
Gunther
I am definitely working hard to experience all of the mentioned "joys" :) I
find developing software is a lot of fun because as long as you work hard
enough it is within reach to create something that a lot of people will use
and enjoy.

